# gas comparison to oil



## mikeyny (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know how many therms of gas equals gallons of oil. I have been comparing usage with a brother in law and can't seem to come to a conclusion on how they compare.
                                           Mike


----------



## webbie (Jun 5, 2008)

Best thing to do is use our Fuel Cost Comparison calculator:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/fuel_cost_comparison_calculator/

But most NG companies bill by the Therm, or 100,000 BTU. If you look at a gas bill, and do the math you will find current prices of approx. $1.75 a therm in the Northeast. 

Oil has approx 140,000 BTU per gallon or roughly 1.4 times as much heat.

In terms of a simple multiplier, either multiply 1.4 time the gas therm price:
If gas therm is $2.00, then oil equiv is $2.80

or, if the other way around:
use a .7 multiplier
If oil is $4.00, then gas would have to be $2.80 a therm to be equiv.


----------



## Xena (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there a link to this fuel calculator in the drop down menu
at the top of the page?  If so I can't find it.


----------



## webbie (Jul 10, 2008)

No direct link - it is part of the main articles section...or, a shortcu
https://www.hearth.com/compare


----------



## samdog (Jul 15, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Best thing to do is use our Fuel Cost Comparison calculator:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/fuel_cost_comparison_calculator/




It would be nice if you could add heat pumps (which use electric).  The electric you post assumes 100% resistive heating when in reality a heat pump with a COP of three or higher begins to be able to compete with NG and even wood.


----------



## webbie (Jul 15, 2008)

Correct........I have to add that........thanks


----------



## Redox (Jul 15, 2008)

samdog said:
			
		

> Webmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the calc will let you change the efficiency, multiply the COP by 100 and plug that in.  It works!

Chris


----------

